# Introducing Tiger & Bear



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I guess I should share the good news with all of you. Last Saturday I took in my very first rescues. Their names are Tiger and Bear; both are male.

Here is their picture...








(Wally, the Beagle, isn't in the picture...he wouldn't cooperate)

They are very loving and sweet. Tiger is 6 years old and 10 lbs; Bear is 5 years old and around 7 or 8 lbs. 

The previous owner and her daughter dropped them off on Saturday. It was very emotional. The husband and wife are getting divorced and both are moving to apartments where no dogs are allowed.

It has been hectic these past few days trying to modify the schedule we have for Wally and Toby. I didn't want to post anything about it earlier because I didn't want to jinx ourselves. We had some behavior/aggressive issues with Tiger and since Saturday we have really nipped it in the bud (knock on wood). He has done a complete 180 and turned into Mr. Lovable. We are doing the N.I.L.I.F. program and it is really working. 

I feel so fortunate that I have two dogs like Wally and Toby who are accepting to tow new dogs. Both Wally and Toby are indifferent to Tiger and Bear and vice versa. Although I would love for them to all play together, I am happy no one is fighting. Sometimes I think Toby is looking a little sad, so I make sure to give him some extra Mommy time.







I am sure it is a big adjustment not only for him, but Tiger and Bear as well. 

I'll be posting more pictures in the near future, but my STUYPID camera is broke AGAIN! I took it back to Best Buy last night. I should have it back in a week or so.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow , what a big surprise





















. They are so cute too. congratulations.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Thats awesome.







Boy Toby looks so small beside these guys.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG they are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww!! yay for you, nicole!







how wonderful! i'm glad to hear things are going well. give them all kiss and cuddles from massimo and me!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They are so adorable.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Are they ever cute, cute, cute!!!!























Congrats on your first rescues. Sure is rewarding, isn't it?

Kisses to ALL four of the pooches


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!! They're very cute. Hope they find their forever home soon. Will they try to place them together? Since they've grown up together, I would hope so.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Will they try to place them together? Since they've grown up together, I would hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine. Although I don't really have control over that sort of thing, I would offer to keep them until someone would be willing to take both.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How very sad for those two babies. Difficult to believe there are apartments
that don't take animals these days. Oh, well.
Did you use some Cesar techniques with the aggression episode? Just 
curious what you did.
What a good heart you are for opening your home, Nicole.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233757
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are being adopted as a "pair". When rescues have been together most of their lives, they are usually always adopted as a pair.









Here's their adoption page:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...arAndTiger.html


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Nicole you are so sweet to take those cute little guys in







I saw them on the rescue web site the other day and thought how sad for them and their owners that they had to give them up, it must be heartbreaking all round







I sure hope someone can give them a forever home together, that would be perfect for them


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Did you use some Cesar techniques with the aggression episode? Just
> curious what you did.[/B]


Tiger was pretty aggressive. Low growling, snapping, etc. I put a cone on him to act like a muzzle and then basically made him follow me everywhere. I think some of it was just fear of new surroundings. We also hand feed him to let him know that we are the alpha and in charge of his food. Small things like that.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> How very sad for those two babies. Difficult to believe there are apartments
> that don't take animals these days. Oh, well.
> Did you use some Cesar techniques with the aggression episode? Just
> curious what you did.
> What a good heart you are for opening your home, Nicole.[/B]


sadly, there are no apts that will allow animals in my neck of the woods. same with all the rental houses. people just don't want to deal with the mess here. i can understand, tho. my father rented a house to a lady with one dog. when he finally had her evicted (for lack of payment for 6 months) the house was in shambles. all the hard wood flooring was destroyed from the animal waste. she did not only have one dog, she had 3, and 6 cats! the basement was hideous. she just locked the cats down there and they used the whole place as a toilet. it was disgusting.... my father was disabled and asked me to help....he just told me the lady was finally evicted and needed a little help cleaning the house up for the next tenant. i was NOT aware of the disgusting scene that awaited me. <disgusted pukey smiley added here>


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Congratulations! I have been "watching" them on their website. If I were closer I would send in adoption papers on them! Those boys are so cute! But, alas, we already have Snowball, one cat and two house rabbits, I don't think I could talk my husband into two more dogs - but I can dream!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nicole, I am so very, very proud of you for fostering! What a wonderful picture! Toby, as always, has the most expressive face. He definately looks like he's not totally sold on being a foster brother, but is going along with it!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I guess I should share the good news with all of you. Last Saturday I took in my very first rescues. Their names are Tiger and Bear; both are male.
> 
> Here is their picture...
> 
> ...


Way to go!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How cute is that picture. I wish I could adopt them


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to the rescue world.







I know you are going to be a great foster mom.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=10771:attachment]

That is soooo great that you are fostering. I feel really bad for the owners having to give them up. I cannot even imagine having to do such a thing....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I really admire people who are responsible enough to turn their dogs in to a rescue group when they realize they can't properly care for them anymore, no matter what the reason. It takes a lot of courage and putting the best interests of the dog ahead of your own emotions to make that kind of decision.

The people I get angry at are the ones who no longer care for or have the time for a pet and just keep them crated all the time, shut in a basement, or left outside in a dog house. Or the worst losers, like the woman who had my Lady, just abandon them when they move.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What a great thing to do...They are so adorable..


Good/Luck!!!









Andrea~


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations







They are adorable!! I am glad to hear everything is working out so well









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I guess I should share the good news with all of you. Last Saturday I took in my very first rescues. Their names are Tiger and Bear; both are male.
> 
> Here is their picture...
> 
> ...



Awwww Nicole, who very sweet of you to take in two rescues.























I cant imagine having to give up my baby, let alone 2 of them! How sad.
















I hope they find a good home.................. anybody on SM up for TWO more babies????

Is it me? or are there lots of malts that come up as rescues??? I cant seem to fathom why people would pay big money for a malt and then dump it? These guys are the most placid of all the dogs I have eve come across??

ANyway Nicole, I hope all goes well. I hope Toby and Wally settle in well with their new 'friends'

Sending lots of hugs and nose wicks































Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tiger and Bear are so adorable! I really don't know how anyone could get rid of their pets!?!?!







It is also strange about the apartments not letting them have pets. In Houston, almost all apartment complexes allow pets. 

What a great thing you have done by taking them in!


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, these people did not "*dump*" their maltese. I work with the couple's daughter and believe me, they were ALL torn up about this. Those boys, Tiger and Bear, slept with the parents every night. Bear was carried around the house on the dad's shoulders all day long. The parents were so devoted to them that they took separate vacations over the past couple of years so the dogs wouldn't be kennelled or left with a relative. There are some significant money considerations at play in this divorce as well. Neither the mom nor the dad has enough money to pay for their own place, and I believe both will be moving in with relatives who either don't want or can't have dogs. The last thing these people would have ancitipated is getting divorced and having money troubles, and it broke their hearts to have to give those babies up. 

These people are the most caring, ethical, hard-working people I know. And from time to time, since I showed her this site, the daughter does check on here. I would feel terribly if she were to lurk through this forum and find some people have categorized her family's actions as "dumping." Thank you to the many others who have supported them along the way


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=234896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt inferring that these two were dumped!!! I was saying that 'generally' it seems malts are ....lets see if this is a better word .... given up for rescue. Does that suit you better??

Seems you got the wrong end of the stick again.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I wasnt inferring that these two were dumped!!! I was saying that 'generally' it seems malts are ....lets see if this is a better word .... given up for rescue. Does that suit you better??
> 
> Seems you got the wrong end of the stick again.
> 
> Dede and Chloe from down under[/B]


[attachment=11356:attachment]


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Perhaps I do have "the wrong end of the stick" as you say, but this post was brought to my attention by my coworker whose feelings were very hurt that people would say that her family "dumped" Tiger and Bear, so to say the least, there must be more than two ends on that stick, since she and I each had one and yet both of those ends were wrong.

To be clear - It's not my interests you need to suit - it would be those of my coworker, Debra, who has extremely distraught when she read a couple of the posts here. Like I indicated, she will be signing up with her own UserID later on and she can explain for herself how some of these comments made her feel. It was an awful situation all the way around. God forbid anyone here should ever have to give up their dog.

Oh and Andrea, if you have something to say to me, I would consider it the favor of a mature person to put it into words instead of a row of icons. Ole' Crazy Eyes Guy and Mr. Soon-to-be-baldie are kind of creeping me out, m'kay?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

First of all , all the posts to this thread have been nothing but nice, everyone has posted how cute these 2 pups are and how nice that they were takin in by Nicole, you however have taken someone's words , and mixed them up, they have clearly explained what they meant by their reference to "Dumped, you have a habit of quoting people and adding your 2 cents, but really you should ask them first what they meant by the comment you quoted. And as far as me using smilies, I can use them whenever I please, that's what they are there for







... Thank you and have a great day!























Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wwooahhhh nelly! this thread has gone utterly awry!









tiger and bear's situation was unfortunate, yes, but they the original owners did what was best for them. 

kudos to you nicole for fostering them until their received their forever home. i hope for nothing but the best for tiger and bear.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> And from time to time, since I showed her this site, the daughter does check on here. I would feel terribly if she were to lurk through this forum and find some people have categorized her family's actions as "dumping."
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> but this post was brought to my attention by my coworker whose feelings were very hurt that people would say that her family "dumped" Tiger and Bear,[/B]



I actually spent about 3 weeks away from this forum because of people who spend their time trying to figure out how to cause controversy, and also because of those who applaud them for doing so. Guess I should have made it a permanent change and before you suggest I do that, I will say that I am considering it. This forum is no longer the peaceful fun place it once was. I really just want some clarity. Lucida, In your first post, that I quoted, you said you would hate for your friend to see this thread, but then in your next post, you say that she is the one that called it to your attention. Maybe it is just me and my "over 40 brain" but I don't see how it can go both ways. Dede and Andrea - you know I love ya' both


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=240351
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont you dare leave for good!! Or I will come over and ... and..... well I better not say anything in case it gets taken out of context
















I've missed you Cheryl.









Im also glad that Tiger and Bear have found a nice new hoame together. Well done Nicole on fostering them. Give Toby a BIG kiss from his Aunty Dede







and a BIG nose wick from Miss Chloe


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

*To "Toby's Mom," whom I believe is named Nicole after reading some replies,*

Thank you so much for taking such good care of Tiger and Bear. In the clutter of responses to different posters, I did neglect to acknowledge the most important thing about this thread, and that is the tremendous amount of gratitude that is going your way for helping some good people out of a bad spot. 

*Not to "Toby's Mom," in particular:*

The point has been raised regarding the obvious self-contradiction between my two posts on this thread, and it would be an extremely meritorious point had it been raised with the full knowledge of events, so please let me clarify: when I made my first post, it was without permission from the original owner to disclose the fact that she had read this thread and indeed had been a bit hurt by some of the insinuations. The second response was made after I had the chance to speak with the affected person face-to-face and gain such permission. You will notice in my first post I did not name my coworker, but I did in the second. By all means, make of the situation what you will, but please do so with a complete understanding of what exactly happened.

*Please, if nobody takes anything else away from this post, please take away the awareness that we very rarely know the whole situation, and perhaps make your posts with the assumption that the people you are discussing are reading your comments. * 

I do not believe it is my fault this thread went so "awry." However, in recognition of the fact that I am an involved party and so my own assessment of my remarks is not the most neutral of opinions, if Nicole and any other **neutral** third party (aka the Site Administrator) should deem this my fault, I am prepared to apologize to Dee-dee from Down Under, Nicole and Andrea, and yield to the prerogative of the Site Administrator to kick me to the curb. 

In the meantime, may I propose that anyone who is habitually rubbed the wrong way by my posts takes advantage of the "ignore user" feature and I will do the same? It really is not necessary for anyone to leave the board simply because they don't see eye-to-eye with me. It's not as if I post here all that often anyhow.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, but I forgot something in my last post:

Thank you, Andrea, for granting my request and articulating your response in words rather than icons.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

And if you believe that, I have some beachfront property in Arizona that I would like to sell.......


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> wwooahhhh nelly! this thread has gone utterly awry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie -















Let's remember what this post is about. 

"In the meantime, may I propose that anyone who is habitually rubbed the wrong way by my posts takes advantage of the "ignore user" feature and I will do the same? It really is not necessary for anyone to leave the board simply because they don't see eye-to-eye with me. It's not as if I post here all that often anyhow"

AMEN.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> And if you believe that, I have some beachfront property in Arizona that I would like to sell.......[/B]


Cheryl







Little confused, does Arizona have beaches???
















*Everyone*
Anyway Tiger & Bear, have found there new forever home with the help of Toby's Mom & thats all that matters here, Right


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241113
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elaine, I am so happy that the pups do have a forever loving home thanks to Nicole and never want to tak away from that. I know it was said some time ago that they had gone to their forever home but later we found out they went to Nicole's and that was such a blessing for them. Darlin', as for the beachfront property thing, no they don't have beaches in Arizona, so don't be gullible enough to believe they do, if you get my drift. It's just a "If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it probably is a duck" expression. PM me and I will explain. I got a laugh out of your reply - it was such an "Andrea - snail mail reply" - ask her what that means - she can explain that one.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> And if you believe that, I have some beachfront property in Arizona that I would like to sell.......[/B]


Debra HAS been lurking on these forums for several weeks now, ever since I directed her here when I made this post about Tiger and Bear. Pay particular attention to the date that was posted (June 6th I believe) and where I said "I will see if Debra can sign up herself." If that doesn't constitute proof to you that she has, in fact, been lurking here for some time to read the posts in the Rescue forum that not only pertain to her dogs but *refer to them both by name right in the title*, I don't think there's anything that will placate you on the subject. Shrug. Doesn't look to me like anywhere in there I said they were both in their new homes; I only said the plan was for one of them to live with me, and it was the plan until they found a way for the dogs to stay together. End of story.

"Greg'swife," I am really disappointed that you chose not to accept the olive branch I openly extended in my last post. I was hoping we could have a mutual agreement to "agree to disagree," but I can see that will have to be unilateral. No matter, the net result is the same: If I do not respond to you, there can't be an argument between us.

*EDIT:*
Elaine, the Arizona Beachfront Property remark was "Greg's wife" calling me a liar. But you are right - the most important thing is that these two have a wonderful new loving home. I put a link above to the thread where I discussed Bear and Tiger, and anyone who is interested can read what I said for themselves to verify the truth of the matter.

I have received a number of emails from SM members over the past few hours that were very kind and supportive, and I want to publicly thank you all without "outing" you - I can understand how you might feel afraid at this point to publicly express any agreement with me, but I thank all of you just the same. Heck, I also thank the people who refrained from sending me any private messages


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Perhaps I do have "the wrong end of the stick" as you say, but this post was brought to my attention by my coworker whose feelings were very hurt that people would say that her family "dumped" Tiger and Bear, so to say the least, there must be more than two ends on that stick, since she and I each had one and yet both of those ends were wrong.
> 
> To be clear - It's not my interests you need to suit - it would be those of my coworker, Debra, who has extremely distraught when she read a couple of the posts here. Like I indicated, she will be signing up with her own UserID later on and she can explain for herself how some of these comments made her feel. It was an awful situation all the way around. God forbid anyone here should ever have to give up their dog.
> 
> Oh and Andrea, if you have something to say to me, I would consider it the favor of a mature person to put it into words instead of a row of icons. Ole' Crazy Eyes Guy and Mr. Soon-to-be-baldie are kind of creeping me out, m'kay?[/B]


This is what I don't understand what posts made her "Distraught". I have seen nothing but, nice replies to this thread and the orginal that you posted. Can you please elaborate.. Thank you so much..

Andrea~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sometimes icons say it best. I'm embarrassed for several of us.







I guess I don't GET this whole thing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241113
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lucida,
Nobody should feel that way about supporting you at all> Everyone here has their own views and their own way of doing things, and I for one am glad people support you. I mean there really isn't anything wrong with quoting people, but I would ask first what they meant by their comment, that is all I am saying. It isn't fair to assume someone means something without specifically asking them what they meant by their quote..
plain and simple...

Andrea~


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Sometimes icons say it best. I'm embarrassed for several of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha! That's okay. I am supposedly center stage in "this whole thing," and even I don't get it!



> This is what I don't understand what posts made her "Distraught". I have seen nothing but, nice repliess to this thread and the orginal that you posted. Can you please elaborate.. Thank you so much..
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


Andrea, that's a very good question. A post or two in this thread, not the original that I posted, seemed to call into question whether or not these apartments wouldn't allow dogs - specifically on how it was "strange." But the main thing was DeeDee's post. She read it the same way I read it - there was never an indication that DeeDee wasn't talking about Bear and Tiger. She said, 

*"Awwww Nicole, who very sweet of you to take in two rescues. 

I cant imagine having to give up my baby, let alone 2 of them! How sad. 

I hope they find a good home.................. anybody on SM up for TWO more babies????

Is it me? or are there lots of malts that come up as rescues??? I cant seem to fathom why people would pay big money for a malt and then dump it? These guys are the most placid of all the dogs I have eve come across??"*

She continues to speak about these two guys specifically both immediately before and immediately after the "dump" comment. Is it irrational to read the above as if she is speaking specifically of those two males, especially considering she says "guys"?


Debra did indicate to me that she planned to respond herself to a couple of comments, but she was taking some time because she wanted write, as she put it, "a thoughtful response."


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Lucida,
> Nobody should feel that way about supporting you at all> Everyone here has their own views and their own way of doing things, and I for one am glad people support you. I mean there really isn't anything wrong with quoting people, but I would ask first what they meant by their comment, that is all I am saying. It isn't fair to assume someone means something without specifically asking them what they meant by their quote..
> plain and simple...
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


That is a fair and constructive criticism, Andrea. What she meant seemed pretty clear to me though - still does in fact. And so I would have to respond that, in this particular case, if the author didn't want people to think she was saying those dogs had been "dumped,"... perhaps she shouldn't have said that?

The reason people feel that way about publicly agreeing with me is because of the "I actually spent about 3 weeks away from this forum because of people who spend their time trying to figure out how to cause controversy, and also because of those who applaud them for doing so." Cheryl is talking about the opinions I expressed in another thread about 3 weeks ago, and pretty clearly condemning anyone who agreed with me to boot. It's pretty intimidating to some people to have to deal with that, and I don't blame them for not wanting to have to deal with the fallout that comes with agreeing with me - that axe is being grinded pretty hard right now.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241120
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh! I get it, you see i had to ask Dede what that snail mail thing was too







Andrea & i are alike in more ways than one


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241138
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not on any one's side here... but to me it looked like the 4 separate lines were 4 separate thoughts. 

when i read them, i felt they were separate from each other. 
i did not feel she was speaking of those 2 particular dogs, just maltese in general.

it’s often hard to decipher what one means when on a forum like this. there isn’t a specific tone to hear or facial expressions to lead the conversation. 

the drama in this thread is really unfortunate. it was such a good, heartfelt subject. 

again, i'm glad tiger and bear have found their forever home.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

The only reason I even replied to this thread is ( I mean your post Lucida), because I know Dede and I know she did not mean "Dump" in the sense that you think she meant. She loves animals, and she also would not try to hurt someone's feelings. So I guess we agree to disagree.. 

And yes Cheryl, I don't think I will ever, ever, ever live down "Snail Mail"
















Andrea~


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> The only reason I even replied to this thread is ( I mean your post Lucida), because I know Dede and I know she did not mean "Dump" in the sense that you think she meant. She loves animals, and she also would not try to hurt someone's feelings. So I guess we agree to disagree..
> 
> And yes Cheryl, I don't think I will ever, ever, ever live down "Snail Mail"
> 
> ...


There is no other meaning of the word "dump" unless Dede meant the local waste disposal facility. And I didn't question her love of animals or say the hurt feelings were on purpose - I asked for an awareness for the fact that, as written, it was hurtful to the owner. 

Carrie, I understand what you are saying, but even if it were four completely separate thoughts, the fourth one still reads,"Is it me? or are there lots of malts that come up as rescues??? I cant seem to fathom why people would pay big money for a malt and then dump it? These guys are the most placid of all the dogs I have eve come across??"

That doesn't distinguish one rescue from another; it implies that to put one's dog up for rescue is to dump it. It also refers to "these guys," and the two dogs were males. As written it was very offensive to the original owner, and if the author didn't mean it to come across that way, it seems to me the appropriate response would have been "I am sorry, I did not mean it that way," instead of the rather snotty response that was given which was NOT in any way apologetic.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Lucida... What i take out of Dede's response is that she just does not understand why Malts have a high rate of being rescued, dumped. whatever word stands out to you. 

Of all the dogs she has ever known all her life, Malts are the most sweetest of breed that she knows & she feels the way alot of us on this forum feels.

These are our kids, i dont have 3 kids i have 6 kids & if i were to be put in the position where we did not have our home then we would all sleep in the car together. As long as we all had each other.

I could never imagine putting my dogs up for rescue, i'd rather put my hubby up for rescue


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

You know I rarely like to reply to contraversial posts but I feel that this original thread was meant to be a happy event about a very kind person fostering two very special little guys who unfortunately needed a home together. 
It seems to me that when we write our responses to certain topics we use the terminology that comes to mind at the immediate moment and in this instance I would like to say that when you get people from different walks of life and countries certain methods of expression can be misunderstood and taken way out of context.
I now feel that this thread has become a sparring match rather than happy thanks to the original poster for her wonderful effort to keep both the dogs together rather than see them go their separate ways.
The term "dump" can be taken in more than one way in Australia, either in a nice way to describe being dropped off, put down, left, or in a detrimental way and I am sure that in this instance it was used in a general way to describe a common occurance in how people take a pet and when it doesn't work out for some reason or other the animal is then put in rescue. For heaven's sake why not let it drop, stop rehashing, the point has been made.
Just let it go and move on to something else, and be nice.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> that?
> 
> The reason people feel that way about publicly agreeing with me is because of the "I actually spent about 3 weeks away from this forum because of people who spend their time trying to figure out how to cause controversy, and also because of those who applaud them for doing so." Cheryl is talking about the opinions I expressed in another thread about 3 weeks ago, and pretty clearly condemning anyone who agreed with me to boot. It's pretty intimidating to some people to have to deal with that, and I don't blame them for not wanting to have to deal with the fallout that comes with agreeing with me - that axe is being grinded pretty hard right now.[/B]




Yet again, you seem to be making assumptions. I never said it was you and as you have no idea what is going on in my life right now, I find it fairly egotistical that you seem to think that you can control my actions.Did you ask me what I meant in that post? No, you naturaly assume you are the center of my universe. Get over yourself!!!! I don't think you want to start counting the number of supportive pm's and emails that have been received. As is your nature, it appears you are still attacking poor Dede.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> And if you believe that, I have some beachfront property in Arizona that I would like to sell.......[/B]


 Hmm I have a friend with a boat he loves and is looking for beachfront property in AZ... he needs the "dryer air" for his wife and does not wish to part with his boat.







HONESTLY!

enJOY!
Melanie




> I could never imagine putting my dogs up for rescue, i'd rather put my hubby up for rescue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK can YOU please direct me to a good "husband rescue"? He told me "one dog has to go"... and I feel like you do.

*Nicole... God Bless you for giving those two cuties a secure, loving home!

Melanie
*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I haven't responded to this thread because it is absolutely *RIDICULOUS*!

I originally posted this thread because I was very excited about Tiger and Bear; not so much for me but for them! They were owned by a very loving family who did the right thing and turned them over to rescue. So often we hear horror stories of what people do to their pets out of their own selfishness, but this was not the case. I was very honored that the rescue trusted me, as a first time foster, with two Malts. 

I don't want to put words into anyone's mouth, but I don't believe anyone stated that THESE PARTICULAR DOGS were "dumped." When I read the statement, I took it to mean *generally*.

Lastly, I want to say that Tiger and Bear have gone to a wonderful home; I couldn't have asked for a better person to adopt them.

*Now I am asking that no one post in this thread anymore. It has been taken from a joyous event and brought down to utter trash!*

I really understand why people lurk and why people leave!

I am absolutely disgusted!









P. S. To Tiger and Bear's original owners--I apologize for any hurt this has caused you. I know you are already hurting.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I haven't responded to this thread because it is absolutely *RIDICULOUS*!
> 
> I originally posted this thread because I was very excited about Tiger and Bear; not so much for me but for them! They were owned by a very loving family who did the right thing and turned them over to rescue. So often we hear horror stories of what people do to their pets out of their own selfishness, but this was not the case. I was very honored that the rescue trusted me, as a first time foster, with two Malts.
> 
> ...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this is ridiculous, i'll clean this up for tobys mom when i get a little more time but for now its closed, tobys mom, i am sorry your thread turned into this and congrats for taking them in, "rescued, abandoned, dumped, homeless" whatever the wording, great thing you did











> There is no other meaning of the word "dump" unless Dede meant the local waste disposal facility.[/B]


i'm sorry there are MANY uses and meanings, in different parts of the world for dump, i think this went way too far


----------

